# How often should I repack trailer bearings?



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Any specific mileage or time frame? My boat is too big to dry launch/retrieve so I do have to dunk the hubs. Depending on the ramp, I can usually get away without dunking when I launch but not retrieval.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Rule of thumb: once a year.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Red Hooker said:


> Rule of thumb: once a year.


Thanks. I'm a bit over 2 years into this one so it looks like I've got a weekend project to handle pretty soon.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

as cheap as bearing kits are, i'd throw new bearings in if you are gona pull it apart..


----------



## scout177 (Sep 28, 2014)

The first thing I do on a new boat purchase is install Air-Tight hubs. If you take your time and install them correctly, they will hold air and absolutely prevent water from getting in your hubs. This kit comes with a stainless shim that installs over the axle for the back seal to ride on; this area is usually where a standard setup is compromised due to rust on the axle surface. I never have to grease or worry about hubs again after installing these air-tights. You might have to pump them with air every 6 months or so. Really an amazing innovative product.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Once a year is about standard. Mine have gone for several years at a time because of the frequency I fish and I can dry launch.

On my next trailer I'd like to get those posilube hubs. They are drilled throughout and you pump grease from the rear. Once a year or so you pump grease in until the old grease all comes out the front. When the grease is clean your hubs are repacked, no taking them apart.


----------

